# Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 11



## Thomas9904 (5. Juli 2004)

Die Gewinner vom Gewinnspiel Runde 10 bitte bei Holger melden:
(info@anglers-topshop.de)

Das nächste Rennen findet wieder in Silverstone in England statt, schon am 11.07. 

Also wieder nicht viel Zeit, um zu Tippen, haltet Euch ran!!



*Und jetzt herzlich willkommen bei der 11. Runde, dem Grand Prix in Silverstone!!*

*Wir bedanken uns bei Holger nochmals herzlich für die Patenschaft beim Gewinnspiel:*
Zu unserem Gewinnspielpaten, Anglers TopShop 

Wieder sind die ersten drei Plätze gefragt.
Wie immer unter Ausschluss des Rechtsweges und zu folgenden Bedingungen:

Einfach im Thread Eure Tipps posten (jeder darf 2 Tipps abgegeben!!)
*Damit Holger die Preise auch los wird, darf nämlich jeder immer noch 2 Tipps abgeben.* 
Wer dann am Schluss recht hatte, einfach eine Mail mit Namen und Adresse, sowie einen Link auf die entsprechende Antwort im Thread an 
info@Anglers-TopShop.de 
schicken, dann wird schnellstmöglich der Preis losgeschickt.

Sollten mehrere richtig tippen, wird der Preis unter diesen verlost, sollte niemand den richtigen Tipp haben, kommt der Preis in den Jackpot fürs näxte Rennen. 

Viel Spass beim Tippen, nun habt Ihr wieder Zeit zum Tippen und diskutieren, bis ich auch den Thread hier vor dem Qualifiying am Freitag abend oder Samstag morgen wieder dichtmache. Bis dahin könnt Ihr auch Euren Tipp noch ändern, es zählt immer Euer letzter Tipp. 

Zu unserem Gewinnspielpaten, Anglers TopShop


----------



## harley (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 11*

1. m. schumacher
2. j. button
3. trulli


1. m. schumacher
2. baricchello
3. j. button


----------



## Mac Gill (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 11*

1. schumacher
2. barichello
3. sato

oder

1. schumacher
2. button
3. alonso


Gruß
Mac Gill


----------



## Alexander2781 (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 11*

Tip 1:

1. M. Schumacher
2. R. Barrichello
3. F. Alonso


Tip 2:

1. M. Schumacher
2. F. Alonso
3. R. Barrichello


----------



## PetriHelix (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 11*

1. M. Schumacher
2. Barrichello
3. Button

1. M. Schumacher
2. Alonso
3. Barrichello


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 11*

denn will ich auch mal wieder:

1. M. Schumacher
2. Button
3. Alonso

1. Button
2. M. Schumacher
3. Barrichello


----------



## Zanderkisser (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 11*

Dann probier´s ich auch mal wieder:

1. Tip
1. M. Schumacher
2. Barrichello
3. Montoya

2. Tip
1. M. Schumacher
2. Barrichello
3. J. Button


----------



## Garfield0815 (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 11*

1. Tipp
1. M. Schumacher
2. Barrichello
3. Alonso

2. Tipp
1. M. Schumacher
2. Button
3. Barrichello


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 11*

Meine Tipps fehlen ja auch noch:
1.:
Schuhmacher (M.)
Barichello
Alonso

2.: 
Button
Alonso
Barichello

Der zweite Tipp weil Montoya wieder mal den Schumi rauskegeln wird.


----------



## totti (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 11*

Ich werde auch mal wieder mittippen:

1. M.Schumacher
2. Button
3. Trulli


1. M.Schumacher
2. Barrichello
3. Coulthard

viele Grüße
Totti aus Hamburg


----------



## powermike1977 (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 11*

jau, weil es wirklich spass macht!!

1. m schumacher
2. barrichello
3. sato

1. m schumacher
2. trulli
3. barrichello


----------



## Discocvw (7. Juli 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 11*

Moin,hiermeinTipp:                                                                                   1. M.Schumacher
   2. Barrichello
   3. Coulthard


   1.M. Schumacher
   2.Alonso
   3.Button


----------



## lagerfehltrolle (8. Juli 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 11*

Mein Tipp:

1. M. Schumacher
2. J. Trulli
3. R. Barrichello

1. M. Schumacher
2. P. Alonso
3. J. Trulli


----------



## jancomic (9. Juli 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 11*

Tipp1:

Button
Alonso
Barrichello


Tipp2:

Button
Alonso
Sato

Gruß
Jan


----------



## Case (9. Juli 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 11*

Letztes Mal hab ich den Anmeldeschluß verpasst.

1. M. Schuhmacher
2. Barichello
3. Sato

Tip 2

1. M.Schuhmacher
2. Barichello
3. Button

Achja, der Gewinn vom letzten Rennen scheint noch nicht verlost zu sein.?
Wie auch immer. Ich verzichte auf den Gewinn zugunsten von Käptn98. Ich 
brauch in den nächsten Jahren kein Meereszubehör. 

Case


----------



## AndreasK (9. Juli 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 11*

1. M. Schumacher
2. Barrichello
3. Button

1. M. Schumacher 
2. Button
3. Montoya


----------



## Kalle25 (9. Juli 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 11*

1.) M. Schuhmacher
2.) Button
3.) Alonso

oder

1.) Trulli
2.) M.Schuhmacher
3.) Button


----------



## Lachsy (9. Juli 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 11*

1. tip
Michael schumacher
Alonso
Baricello

2.tip
Michael schumacher
Baricello
Button

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Wedaufischer (9. Juli 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 11*

1. tip
Alonso
Michael schumacher
Räikkönen

2.tip
Michael schumacher
Alonso
Sato


----------



## Franky (9. Juli 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 11*

a:
1. Michael Schumacher
2. Trulli
3. Webber

b:
1. Michael Schumacher
2. Montoya
3. Alonso


----------



## xonnel (10. Juli 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 11*

1. M. Schumacher
2. Barrichello
3. Coulthard

1. M. Schumacher
2. Button
3. Raikonnen


----------



## Andreas 25 (10. Juli 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 11*

1. M. Schumacher
2. R. Barrichello
3. J. Button


1. M. Schumacher
2. K. Raikkönen
3. J. Button


----------



## Laggo (10. Juli 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 11*

1. M. Schumacher
2. R. Barrichello
3. F. Alonso


1. R. Barrichello
2. J. Trulli
3. J. Button


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juli 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 11*

Allzu lange habt Ihr nicht mehr Zeit, heute vor dem Qualitraining mache ich hier wieder dicht.
Also immer ran und tippen, wenn Ihr gewinnen wollt.


----------



## FlorryB (10. Juli 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 11*

Ich tippe:

1. M.Schumacher
2. R. Barricello
3. K.Räikkönen

1. M. Schumacher
2. F. Alonso
3. K. Räikkönen


----------



## Anni (10. Juli 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 11*

Ich tippe:
1. Raikkönen
2. Schumacher M.
3. Alonso

1. Schumacher M.
2. Barichello
3. Alonso


----------



## bine (10. Juli 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 11*

Meine Tips:
1. Raikkönen
2. Button
3. Alonso

oder
1. Button
2. Raikkönen
3. Schumacher M.


----------



## rene (10. Juli 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 11*

Tipp1
M. Schumacher
J. Button
R. Barrichello

tipp2
m. schumacher
r. barrichello
kimi raik.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juli 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 11*

So, jetzt ist dicht, die Spannung steigt, morgen ist das Rennen, dann wissen wer ob und wer richtig getippt hat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 11*

Der Raikkönen kam ja erst zum Schluss mit ins "Spiel", richtig getippt hat trotzdem keiner, so dass der Gewinn in den Jackpot geht.
Nachdem jetzt auch wieder McLaren vorne mitzuspielen scheint, wirds tippen wieder spannender)
Auf zur näxten Runde!


----------

